

Higher Settlement Is Closer in Silicon Valley Hiring Case - mgav
http://nytimes.com/2015/03/05/business/higher-settlement-is-closer-in-silicon-valley-hiring-case.html?ref=technology

======
mgav
Do you think the higher, $415 million ($6,500 per-person), settlement offer
for the class-action lawsuit by Silicon Valley workers who accused Apple,
Google, Intel and Adobe Systems of illegally agreeing not to hire one
another’s employees is a fair amount?

